# [locale] Affichage caractères...spéciaux!

## bivittatus

Bonjour à tous,

Jusqu'à présent, je n'avais aucun problème de locale sur mon système. Depuis...la dernière mise à jour je suppose, je me retrouve avec ça:

```
make[2]: Rien �� faire pour �� install-exec-am ��.

test -z "/etc/conky" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/image//etc/conky"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 conky.conf conky_no_x11.conf '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/image//etc/conky'

make[2] : on quitte le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1/data ��

make[1] : on quitte le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1/data ��

make[1] : on entre dans le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1 ��

make[2] : on entre dans le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1 ��

make[2]: Rien �� faire pour �� install-exec-am ��.

make[2]: Rien �� faire pour �� install-data-am ��.

make[2] : on quitte le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1 ��

make[1] : on quitte le r��pertoire �� /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2/work/conky-1.8.1 ��

```

Ce n'est qu'un exemple! Mon système est en anglais, mais pas nano par exemple. Dès que je veux taper un "é" dans un terminal, il m'affiche un "?", et c'est valable pour tout caractère accentué ou le "ç"! Je n'arrive pas à trouver où se situe mon problème, même si je suppose que c'est le truc c*n!!!  :Laughing: 

Ma configuration des locales:

# cat /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

# cat /etc/locale.gen:

```
fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

# locale:

```
LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

# locale-gen

```
 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-1 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating fr_FR.UTF-8 ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

# env-update && source /etc/profile

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

Résultat de:

# éèçà

```
# ????
```

Je suppose que j'ai du louper une étape après ma mise à jour...mais laquelle???

Merci d'avance à vous!!!

N.B.: Ah oui, j'oubliais, je suis sous xfce-4.8.0

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Revoir la config /etc/conf.d/consolefont, chez moi

 *Quote:*   

> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> 
> 

 

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Ca ne change rien du tout...je ne comprends pas...en fait, mes locales déconnent alors qu'apparemment tout parait bien configuré! C'est galère d'autant plus que je ne peux plus utiliser grisbi par exemple...

Je n'avais pas posté mon emerge --info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r1, 2.6.37-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Mar 2011 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p10

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amovix bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript jpeg lame lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline session sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Si une âme charitable passe dans le coin... :Very Happy: 

Merci!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne vois rien de spécial dans tes config. TTY ou term graphique même punition ?

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Contrairement à gnome-terminal qui ne m'affiche que des "?" pour les caractères accentués, tty m'affiche des...caractères spéciaux (comme des accolades par exemple), mais ça me paraît plus structuré, un peu comme si j'avais une partie de mon clavier en us tu vois?

Par contre, au niveau de firefox, pas de soucis, tout fonctionne bien!!! Et nano est en français (mais avec les strange-caractères), conky est ne anglais, firefox est en anglais, tout le reste est en anglais quoi en terme de programmes...

Comprends pô...j'ai beau chercher, y a rien à faire, je passe à côté de la solution!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que ton fichier "rc.conf" indique bien que tu es (ou pas) en unicode ?

----------

## bivittatus

Ah...je n'y avais pas pensé à ça!!!  :Laughing: 

Mais bon...voilà le résultat:

```
# cat /etc/rc.conf | grep -i unicode

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!

Je me permets un petit up...je suis tout seul à avoir ce problème? J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas...  :Sad: 

Merci à tous!   :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu donner la sortie de :

```

# rc-update show

```

Et, à tout hasard, as tu essayé de recompiler/mettre à jour ta glibc ? Il y a eu (et il y a toujours) une série de bugs avec la glibc-2.13. Les développeurs ne font pas forcément des révisions pour tout ce qui est corrigé. Sinon, peux-tu aussi mettre à jour ou redonner ton emerge --info.

----------

## bivittatus

Merci pour ta réponse netfab!  :Wink: 

Mon rc-update show:

```
              urandom |                                           boot

            alsasound |                                           boot

          consolefont |                                           boot

              modules |                                           boot

              hwclock |                                           boot

                local |                 nonetwork         default     

                 root |                                           boot

                 mtab |                                           boot

                 fsck |                                           boot

           localmount |                                           boot

               procfs |                                           boot

           consolekit |                                   default     

            syslog-ng |                                   default     

             bootmisc |                                           boot

                 ntpd |                                   default     

             mount-ro |        shutdown                               

             hostname |                                           boot

             net.eth0 |                                   default     

               net.lo |                                           boot

         termencoding |                                           boot

                  xdm |                                   default     

                  gpm |                                   default     

       udev-postmount |                                   default     

                dmesg |                           sysinit             

              keymaps |                                           boot

                 udev |                           sysinit             

                 dbus |                                   default     

            killprocs |        shutdown                               

            savecache |        shutdown                               

                 swap |                                           boot

               sysctl |                                           boot

                devfs |                           sysinit             

             netmount |                                   default     

           ntp-client |                                           boot

```

Je suis bien en glibc-2.13-r2 effectivement, seulement, j'ai essayé de downgrader:

```
100%[===========================================>] 621 800      420K/s   ds 1,4s    

2011-03-21 20:16:40 (420 KB/s) - ��/usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-ports-2.12.1.tar.bz2�� sauvegard�� [621800]

 * glibc-ports-2.12.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2'

--2011-03-21 20:16:40--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2

           => ��/usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2��

R��solution de ftp.free.fr... 2a01:e0c:1:1598::1, 212.27.60.27

Connexion vers ftp.free.fr|2a01:e0c:1:1598::1|:21...connect��.

Ouverture de session en anonymous...Session ��tablie!

==> SYST ... compl��t��.    ==> PWD ... compl��t��.

==> TYPE I ... compl��t��.  ==> CWD (1) /mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles ... compl��t��.

==> SIZE glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2 ... 102778

==> EPSV ... compl��t��.    ==> RETR glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2 ... compl��t��.

Longueur: 102778 (100K) (non certifi��e)

100%[===========================================>] 102 778      371K/s   ds 0,3s    

2011-03-21 20:16:40 (371 KB/s) - ��/usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2�� sauvegard�� [102778]

 * glibc-2.12.2-patches-2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:

 *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 failed (setup phase):

 *   aborting to save your system

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.12.2.ebuild, line 189:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.12.2.ebuild, line 170:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *       pkg_setup.eblit, line  38:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "aborting to save your system"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2:

 * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:

 *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 failed (setup phase):

 *   aborting to save your system

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.12.2.ebuild, line 189:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.12.2.ebuild, line 170:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *       pkg_setup.eblit, line  38:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "aborting to save your system"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2/work/glibc-2.12.2'

```

Et voici mon emerge --info tout frais:

```
Portage 2.1.9.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 Mar 2011 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amovix bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript jpeg lame lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline session sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci encore!!!

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous et à toutes,

Il y a du nouveau!!! En fait, mon problème vient de slim...je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ce tordu me lance xfce4 en anglais, d'où mon problème!!! Je viens d'installer gdm et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...mais bon, ce n'est pas vraiment une résolution de problème vu qu'avec slim, il n'y a rien de réglé!!!  :Wink: 

Quelqu'un voit comment résoudre ce problème slimien???  :Laughing: 

----------

